# L-Shaped Ramps?



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Does anyone happen to know of where a friend could purchase an L-Shaped Ramp, sturdy enough for a Newfoundland? Or if there are plans for creating one somewhere on the web? 

Her Newfie doesn't like the straight ramps, but can't get up and down the indoor house stairs, so she was hoping that an L-Shaped Ramp would be more easily accepted by the girlie. 

Thanks for all your help;


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

This link has links with ideas of L and U type handicap ramps - your friend could probably get someone to build one for her (my handyman built the one for the Hooligans).
http://www.askthebuilder.com/444_Handicap_Ramps_.shtml

This is just another link.
http://ezinearticles.com/?Wheelchair-Ramp-Building-Plan---How-About-Building-One-Yourself?&id=443819


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

